# Is this bruxing?



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

... or has my rat got some sort of other rattle issue?

I opened the cage door a little while ago and Crumpet shot out (as usual), but this time made this sound. As soon as she stops walking or moving her head about she stops mostly, but when she is off again and sniffing about it sounds louder... I'm not sure if that's bruxing, or if some respiratory issue? Everything else about her seems usual. She's back in her cage now after about 20 mins of this noise, which I'm guessing was bruxing, and isn't making it now...

Sorry for the out of focus video (towards the end):

http://youtu.be/6T2nZ82JZHY


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

You made the video private, so I can't see it. :/

Anyhow, bruxing is heard when your rat gnashes its back teeth, so if you're not completely sure, try to see if Crumpet is moving her jaws while making these sounds. Put your ear closer to her body and try to find out if the sound is coming from her mouth or from her chest. If it seems to be coming from her chest area, she may have raspiratory problems.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

It should work now. I put it as private instead of unlisted by mistake.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T2nZ82JZHY

I tired listening to her and it sounds like it's quite far back, but I couldn't tell if it were from the back teeth or further back.


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm. I don't want to be a buzzkill but it sounds more like raspiratory troubles than bruxing. I can't be sure though just from watching this video. I would suggest you look up bruxing on youtube and see if it sounds the same to you, but also take her to see a vet.
Are you using rat friendly bedding, and if she's free ranging- is your room rat proofed?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I looked up other bruxing videos, and it didn't sound the same, which is what confused me. I am using rat friendly bedding and my room is rat-proofed.

Though, I took her out the cage this morning, and she seems as lively as ever. She licked me, peed on me a bit lol, and didn't make that noise at all, so I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think it sounds like bruxing either. Sorry 
My girls tend to sit still when they're bruxing aswell. I've got a video somewhere, let me find it for you...
(I just found it, the video was in no way helpful because my boyfriend thought it'd be a good idea to whistle all the way through...)
Other than that, aren't they a handful!! They're real cuties though


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies I do have a vets that I can take her to if the problem comes back :/And my rats are a handful! Not that I regret getting them of course, but I had read that they were one if the easiest pets to keep, but 4 excitable crazy young rats are certainly a handful


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Congestion, definitely... keep an ear on it. They usually sit still while bruxing, I couldn't imagine trying to grind down your teeth on the run like that would be easy


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

She's started doing it again. I guess it's a trip to the vets then.

I've been wondering if they've been sneezing too - ever since I've got them, they do sometimes sneeze, but I've thought it's more been when they've been washing their faces/noses. I'm not sure if a few sneezes is acceptable?

Also, all of them have always had wet (or cold - can't decide) noses - I guess this is normal?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. Ratties have dry noses. If they've got wet noses it's definitely a trip to the vets.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

They look dry, but just seem cold or wet. None of my rats have shown any signs of that red stuff.

Should I just take Crumpet, the rat with the rattle, to the vets, or take them all at once? I don't know how they treat respiratory infections?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually, I've had a closer look, and I don't think they have wet noses. More that they lick me whenever they come up to my hand lol


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

By the sounds of it though they do need treating. It's always best to catch respiratory infections early as they can be easily treated and the longer you leave it the worse the permanent effects.
I wasn't able to treat one of my girls when she had an infection and it led to her having scarring on her lungs which resulted in a permanent wheeze. The other girls cleared up nicely though.
I don't know about your vets, but I know mine sees all of them at once (providing it's for the same thing) and just charges me one consultation fee so it'd be worth taking them all in just to be safe.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. I never thought I'd be taking my rats to the vets so soon after having them only a month (and two of them only two weeks).Do rats usually sneeze a bit, or could that be a sign that either they have an infection, or my room is not dust free enough? I'll give it a good clean tomorrow.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Rats usually have sneezies for a few days after they get brought to a new home but anything longer than that is normally an illness. Plus with the sound from the first video I'd definitely suggest URI.
Did you quarantine the new kids? It's possible that they could've brought something in with them.
There's loads of things that can cause a flare up- what bedding are you using?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

The new ones came from the same breeder as the first two, and only two weeks apart. They had all been living together previously, so quarantining them wasn't really an issue so much. Also, it's one of the older ones (12 and a bit weeks old) that has the issue. I can't put it down to stress really, as she, along with the other rat I've had the same length of time have been the happiest and most confident rats, and have never really looked stressed. Both my two newer ones can get a bit scared at times, a bit jumpy, and like to hide. I know you can never fully believe everything someone says, but the breeder says that she breeds from only healthy rats, so I find it hard to believe that my rats would have come into any strong strains of mycoplasma, but they could have been unlucky. I have noticed that Crumpet, the one with the issue, has not put on weight the same as the other one Remi, who is actually a little fat.

As for bedding I use BioXcel, which is a dust extracted cardboard bedding made for horses and is meant to be a good one. I use Bio-Catolet for the litter.

I can't tell who is sneezing, or if it's mostly just when they are washing their faces, but now that one of them has developed that problem, I know they are all at risk.

They recently had a trip in the car (with their cage) and a week stay in a different place, which was a little cooler, and also probably more humid (due to washing hanging and drying not far from the cage), so I think that it's possible that this trip might have triggered it. Who knows.. all I can do is take them to the vet and give my room a clean.

I'm planning on moving to a flat by myself in 6 weeks, as I find flat-sharing difficult, especially sharing my small bedroom with my rats, and I think that the environment in the new flat will be better for the rats too.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Crumpet is on Baytril for an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad the problem is being taken care of. It'll probably clear up pretty nicely, since you caught it early. Give the poor baby lots of TLC and let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

O yay! If it doesn't prove to be very effective ask your vet to add doxycycline aswell- they seem to wok better together. Let us know how she gets on


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. At the minute, she's as bright as she's ever been. I think she'll be okay  She's to go back to the vets in two weeks.


----------

